# Nike DK Sizing



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

So I want to try out the Nike Danny Kass Boot. I know I should try it on in stores but no stores around me have it in small sizes. I measured my foot and my mondo size is 24.8-24.9 with socks on. My question is should I get this boot in a 7.5 or an 8. 

I have read that this is a more padded boot but I also do not want it to pack out enought to where my foot moves around.

I can easily return the boots if they do not fit correctly but I would like to pick the right size the first time hopefully. Anyone have any experience with these that can comment on the sizing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rance P (Oct 1, 2013)

Everyone here is going to tell you the only way you're going to know for sure is to try on the boot and I agree with that. But I also understand when your local shop doesn't have what your looking for.
With that said, I have the Nike DK boots. If you wear Nike shoes, they are true to size. I wear my with regular white athletic socks when i ride. I didn't get them heat molded...I just wore them around the house. Until they packed out (about 3 days of riding), my feet were hurting after a couple of hours...nothing major. 
Now....those boots are a dream for me. Love them.
Good luck.


G


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the Ites and Vapens. They are true to size and if you ride hard they will pack out quiet a bit. Buy them snug and after a few seasons they will fit like a dream. Like the previous reply, don't heat mold.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

so I ended up getting the Zoom DK in a 7.5. Can anyone shed any light on approximately how much they would pack out? The 7.5 fits perfect but I do not want it to pack out too much and not fit. Another issue I am having is an extreme burning feeling just in the left boot on arch. Any opinions on what could be the cause of this? The right one fits great but the left is causing this issue.

Thanks,


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I always put good insoles in my boots. Not a foot expert but I bet that would help.


----------



## Flashback (Feb 18, 2014)

Probably not much much help to you as they are an older model but I have the DK's in black/quasar purple. 

Sizing wise, they were a 1/2 size bigger than I normally am.

I have slightly different sized feet so bought to fit the bigger foot. 

The smaller foot has a little heel lift but just marginal, whereas my Vans aura's packed out that much after a few months that even using 'stop heel lift' made no difference

The DK's are still holding up great after a few years and they haven't packed out


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

I am trying to confirm if I should stick with the 7.5 or get a 7. My mondo size is 24.5 which equals a U.S. 6.5 A 6.5 wouldnt work because the 7.5 feels very tight. Here are some pics of the insole


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bro,

Please snap another photo with that sock off. Also, please measure the length of that insert.

Something is not adding up here. The insert for a 7.5 (mondo 25.5) should be almost exactly 24.5 cm long. That will allow a 25.5 foot to overhang the insert by 1 cm. But....you look like you are overhanging the insert with your 24.5 feet. Possibly that is the sock and possibly the boot sizing is off. 

Let's get a barefoot photo and an insert measurement and we will know for sure.


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

I measured the liner and it is a little over 25cm measured to 25.14 cm. I took some pics without socks as well. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

I own two pairs of Nike DK's. One for work and one for riding. I wear a 9.5 shoe and a 9.5 boot. they fit really snug when I first got them. After 200+ days in my works boots they have packed out quite nicely. I can feather the front of the boot with my toes and the're very comfortable to work in. My riding pair is still tight on my foot but that's how I like my boots. I also added Remind Insoles Medic insole which has made the boot very comfortable and tight on my foot. If you ride in them about 20 times they should get to the point where they're like butter on your feet. Breaking in a boot takes time. the boot shouldn't be super comfy when you first buy it, but overtime it should mold to your foot and you'll wish Nike didn't end production of their boots.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it. Working off of your insert measurement (25.1) and the barefoot images that show you overhanging the insert modestly and with all foot structures aligned, you are in a good size for yourself. My guess is that we have a minor mismeasurement of either foot or insert but don't sweat that. Your photos tell the whole story. With the overhang that is present in the photos you will get support from the liner. If we were to downsize by .5 mondo (.5 cm) that would be on the very snug side. (over a full cm of insert overhang). From where you are now a good heat fit of those liners and you will have a great fit.

STOKED!


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> I own two pairs of Nike DK's. One for work and one for riding. I wear a 9.5 shoe and a 9.5 boot. they fit really snug when I first got them. After 200+ days in my works boots they have packed out quite nicely. I can feather the front of the boot with my toes and the're very comfortable to work in. My riding pair is still tight on my foot but that's how I like my boots. I also added Remind Insoles Medic insole which has made the boot very comfortable and tight on my foot. If you ride in them about 20 times they should get to the point where they're like butter on your feet. Breaking in a boot takes time. the boot shouldn't be super comfy when you first buy it, but overtime it should mold to your foot and you'll wish Nike didn't end production of their boots.



My issue was that my shoe size fluctuated soo much based on the shoe that I couldnt figure out an accurate size to get for this boot. I like to wear my shoes relatively tight and an 8 in free runs and 7.5 in others would usually do the trick. The 7.5 Nike DK fits me snug but I was worried about too much packout which is why I was considering a 7. Since they do not pack out all that much I will be sticking with a 7.5 and adding some remind insoles that I have from my prior boots. That should give me a very snug fit (how I like the boots to be)


----------



## Subarudunk (Jan 24, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Got it. Working off of your insert measurement (25.1) and the barefoot images that show you overhanging the insert modestly and with all foot structures aligned, you are in a good size for yourself. My guess is that we have a minor mismeasurement of either foot or insert but don't sweat that. Your photos tell the whole story. With the overhang that is present in the photos you will get support from the liner. If we were to downsize by .5 mondo (.5 cm) that would be on the very snug side. (over a full cm of insert overhang). From where you are now a good heat fit of those liners and you will have a great fit.
> 
> STOKED!


Are you referring to heat molding the 7.5 that I have or getting a 7 and heat molding those? haha sorry just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Subarudunk said:


> Are you referring to heat molding the 7.5 that I have or getting a 7 and heat molding those? haha sorry just wanted to be sure.


I would suggest heat molding the 7.5. You are looking good inside that boot and once the liner is molded you will have a solid fit.

STOKED!


----------

